# How to put on a flight suit without force?



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Right so, i'm thinking of buying a flight suit for my 'tiel, he's about 13 months old.
He's very cuddly, but doesn't like his wings being touched or lifted, as i've seen people do with harnesses, don't know if it's the same with flight suits though, but i'm assuming it is.

Anyone got any videos to share to show the process? Or if you don't mind, if you could record a video of you putting it on your bird.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

I've been taking my tiel with me everywhere I go almost daily: I take him to Staples, Home depot, the shoppng mall, CVS/Walgreens, Bed Bath & Beyond etc... everywhere. He loves it 

He has worn the flightsuit dozens upon dozens of times, but it is still a big struggle every time I put it on. However, he has gotten used to wearing it and no longer bites the suit like crazy which is what he did for the first couple months.

My only advice is, if your tiel is fully flighted like mine... I simply trimmed off a little bit of the length off his wings so they aren't so looooong. He is still fully flighted, but this makes putting the suit on much MUCH easier and faster 

It is not really a problem that it's a struggle to put the suit on since it goes on so fast. Eventually, there will be less struggle... one day... not anytime in the near future lol.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't have a flight suit but with the aviator, Blizz puts his head through the loop himself with some playing and then he'll either play with something shiney or my glasses while the rest is done  He prefers the leash to hang from his back than his front though, it annoys him when it touches his feet


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Missy is usually nibbling on millet laying front of her while the suit goes on. You can always expect a little bit of fussing as it goes on, but since Missy is pretty much used to hers, she's fine once we're on the move.  (She will nibble it if we stop for awhile and she gets bored! )

Missy is fully flighted without any extra trimming, and her wings are still easy to pull through. I'll try to make a video for you! ^^

But, yes, the flightsuit does require handling of the wings.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

RowdyTiel, I am envious! I don't know why I had so much trouble getting his wings through the hole of the flightsuit without trimming them a little shorter. I am sure it is mostly because he's so tense and thrashing around when the suit is being put on of course


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

The wings are the hardest part for me. Miley tenses up and won't let me pull her wing through. XD And I'm scared to hurt her, so I just let her have time to calm down some before I try to pull the wings through.


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah the wings would be a big problem i think, the only time he lets me touch his wings is when he's masturbating ...
Head shouldn't be a problem, he loves it when i put my hand one top of it, push down and move from side to side while making growling noises.

A video would be greatly appreciated, rowdy.

Should you slowly introduce him to the outdoors, so he doesn't panic?
When you go out with your birds, what do you bring with you guys?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't bring anything extra. The ONLY time I bring a tiny bird carrier (which looks like purse) is if I have to sneak him into Walmart, Target, Whole Foods etc since those places are very strict about animals.... unlike drugs stores, Home Depot, Office supplies stores, banks, shopping mall, bed bath & beyond etc.

I'm able to take him pretty much everywhere without having to sneak him in. Here he is at Home Dept with me yesterday 

Check out the look that woman is giving me as she walks by pushing her cart. She thinks she saw ghost LOL.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

I actually tried the flight suit on my older bird yesterday. She bit it a lot, but it was a lot easier with her. She stopped biting it when I gave her head pets. So maybe your bird would be easier if you give him head scritches to distract from putting on the suit?


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

He doesn't usually like random head scratches like that, but i'll give it a go anyway.

He's adorable Juliet


----------



## craftEcowgirl (May 31, 2014)

So why not Walmart/Target? I heard from someone on another forum that said she asked walmart about her bird and they said that Walmarts cannot refuse any pets including birds. I cant see pics from this thread. But would love to see the flightsuit on cockatiels. I really want to take mine everywhere when I get one. I have also heard of people taking into restaurants, but I worry about the cockatiels making noise and when in a small travel things such as a celtoi

Sharonkay
---
Looking to bring a cockatiel into our family


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Sebastior said:


> Yeah the wings would be a big problem i think, the only time he lets me touch his wings is when he's masturbating ...
> Head shouldn't be a problem, he loves it when i put my hand one top of it, push down and move from side to side while making growling noises.
> 
> A video would be greatly appreciated, rowdy.
> ...


I'll try to make the video this evening or sometime tomorrow. 

Has your tiel ever been outside in a cage before?? 
I don't bring anything extra with me, except a bottle of water in case she gets thirsty (hasn't happened yet, but I take it just in case.)

Sharonkay, attached is a photo of Missy in Kohls. I actually just had her in Target today. The staff loved her. I think it depends on the individual store and management as well.


----------



## craftEcowgirl (May 31, 2014)

I found a lady on etsy that makes her own flight suits, and they are a lot smaller and lighter looking. I am thinking of trying one when I get my cockatiel. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/173795813/a-nappydiaperflight-suite-for-your

Sharonkay
---
Looking to bring a cockatiel into our family


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

craftEcowgirl said:


> So why not Walmart/Target? I heard from someone on another forum that said she asked walmart about her bird and they said that Walmarts cannot refuse any pets including birds. I cant see pics from this thread. But would love to see the flightsuit on cockatiels. I really want to take mine everywhere when I get one. I have also heard of people taking into restaurants, but I worry about the cockatiels making noise and when in a small travel things such as a celtoi
> 
> Sharonkay
> ---
> Looking to bring a cockatiel into our family


It really depends on the store. Some are ok with it, some aren't. I think most would be ok with it if the bird is on a leash and well-behaved. As for restaurants, I wouldn't recommend it. Some people aren't ok with eating around animals. And tiels are very dusty and could flare up some allergies.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree with Pippitha about not taking tiels, or any animal for that matter, into restaurants.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2014)

Actually, just took my til into Walmart with no problems. Taking birds is a lot easier than a dog into places. 

I recall walmart never let me take my tiny dog in, but they didn't care about the bird haha.


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

I haven't brought him with me outside in a cage no, he hates being in it, doesn't like it at all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2014)

I just make sure my tiny "cage" is not really a cage but rather a case looks like a purse. It must have covered walls. Otherwise, of course he'll be thrashing around in it trying to get out 

I'm going to look for a better carrying case because I don't like mine. Luckily I rarely have to use it though.


----------



## craftEcowgirl (May 31, 2014)

I love this one, but I would use on waist or strap over shoulder
http://www.celltei.com/birdiepouch.html

Sharonkay
---
Looking to bring a cockatiel into our family


----------



## Newtonian (Feb 19, 2014)

DO you think they have less problem with the flight suit because it catches poops then they would with an aviator harness that doesn't?


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I would LOVE one of these but I don't have a paypal account 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cockatiel...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3f09166486


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Newtonian said:


> DO you think they have less problem with the flight suit because it catches poops then they would with an aviator harness that doesn't?


That might have something to do with it, but who knows.



Tequilagirl said:


> I would LOVE one of these but I don't have a paypal account
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cockatiel...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3f09166486


I know! That's what I was looking at before I decided to go with the flight suit!


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

The Aviator harness I bought Pikachu came with a guide on how to prepare your bird to the harness. You're supposed to keep it in sight of them all the time and even let them play with it so they get used to it. You're also supposed to spend a LOT of time desensitizing them to your touch. This means playing with the wings, their face, and moving them in odd directions. You're supposed to do all this gradually and in short training sessions so as to not overdo anything. I've had my harness for maybe over a year now and only really use it in the warm seasons. When I got Pikachu, she was a handfed weanling and that helped a lot. She's completely cool with me picking up her wings or holding her upside down and all that. She DOES get a little fussy about the harness initially but has gotten heaps better about it. I have a hunch my new baby (who is still unnamed) will present more of a challenge as he's already somewhat nippy. Pikachu thankfully never learned to bite, so that's a plus.


----------

